
Not having any luck getting a junior developer postion - sujinthan
Hey, I been trying to get a junior developer position, but haven&#x27;t had any luck. Here is my resume: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;0B8b4MJypbW9YSHQyeFo4RDN3djA&#x2F;view?usp=sharing, What&#x27;s wrong with it? How do I improve it? I dropped out of school so I didn&#x27;t bother putting in anything for education.
======
mindcrime
Do you have any code up on Github, Bitbucket, Sourceforge, etc? If so, and you
don't have a lot of formal schooling, emphasize actual code. If you don't,
start working on some personal projects and put them up on GH or whatever, so
you'll have something to show prospective employers.

~~~
sujinthan
Sorry, just updated my link. Yes I do have gitHub. I have some projects on it.

------
greenyoda
How many years were in you in school before you dropped out? If you had a
couple of years of college, you might still want to note that on your resume,
especially if you were majoring in CS or some other STEM field.

------
byoung2
I don't think that is a link to your resume, unless, you want people to log in
using your credentials.

------
yunyeng
Go back to school.

